# Can Dog Foods Cause Hyperactivity???



## cockapoolvr (Dec 25, 2006)

My 3 1/2 month puppy seems to get hyperactive at times. I don't know if it is a puppy thing, or maybe his food is causing it. He eats Blue Buffalo dry food sometimes with Iams gravy on it.
I also give him that brown sweet gel as a crate treat to get him in, just a small amount morning and night time. I realize that's all sugar, but he's not hyper at those times. Mostly after meals and outside. Sometimes he just bullets around the house for no reason. I know foods can cause reactions in humans, do you think it's the same for dogs. 

ps. I'm stopping the brown gel stuff.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Good foods do give a dog more energy compared to crappier foods. However, it sounds like normal puppy/doggy behavior to me. These bursts of energy can me attributed to many things...attention, someone walking in the room, puppyhood, or an energy release (possible sign of lack of activity). The after meal bursts, by some, can be attributed to our dog's ancestry to wolves. To celebrate a meal that a wolf has caught and ate, they usually celebrate with play. This could be the burst of energy you noticed after eating. Elsa does the same...it's always play time after eating for her. Whether it's possibly caused by too much sugar...it's certainly another possibility to add to the others. But the difference between high energy and hyperactivity I really believe is due to being a pup.


----------



## cockapoolvr (Dec 25, 2006)

Thank you Curbside.
Your advice is always welcome to me.


----------

